# The BMW 3.0 CSL #25 racecar at 2015 Detroit Auto Show



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

The #25 Batmobile was at the 2012 Lime Rock Historic Festival. It was driven in two races by Lime Rock Drivers Club head coach Simon Kirkby. Simon took the pole and led every lap in both races.

At last years Amelia Island Concours there were several of the 3.0 CSL Batmobiles on display.

I have a 1/18 die cast models of the #25 car, the #24 car and the #42 car that qre signed by Sam Posey in my collection.

CA


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

I got to see this car race in person during last years rolex reunion. It was absolutely awesome!.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are Sam Posey and Simon Kirkby with the #25 3.0 CSL at the 2012 Lime Rock Historic Festival.


----------



## Speedyvonzalez (Apr 16, 2014)

What a beautiful piece of hardware, mankind is pretty awesome


----------



## TennesseeZ4 (Sep 1, 2012)

I watched Peter Gregg in these cars at Road Atlanta the year that he campaigned them. It was a big change as he had been a die-hard Porsche racer, but succumbed to the lure of the CSL. One of the most iconic production based race cars ever built, and just as appealing to the eye today as it was during it's peak racing time.


----------

